# ACHTUN!NG | StopTech Street Performance Brake Pads - IN STOCK W/ FREE SHIPPING!!



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

StopTech's Street Performance Brake Pads continue to be the #1 choice for our VW and Audi enthusiasts! Whether it's on the track or the street, these Para-aramid composite (part of the Kevlar family) brake pads are engineered to meet the demands of high performance driving while maintaining the refinement and comfort expected in everyday driving conditions. StopTech brake pads combine the benefits of premium street brake pads with aggressive friction formulas suitable for light track day and autocross use. Para-aramid composites are specially formulated to provide linear response at both cold and hot temperatures, delivering optimum stopping performance over a wide range of driving conditions. 

ACHTUN!NG continues to stock StopTech's Street Performance Brake Pads for the most popular applications, including ST-40 and ST-60 Big Brake calipers! All StopTech parts are sent with FREE SHIPPING in the continental US. Feel free to place an online order by clicking the image above or call us directly - 425.895.0000.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------

